# My First MT Class!



## Rybot (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, I went down to the local MT club and joined in on the beginner class. Let me say that I had a blast! Everyone was super nice, the instructors, the other students, and it all seemed very professional and friendly. The class was intense, lots of cardio interspersed with pushups, pad training, jump squats, etc.

I felt like I was going to vomit at the end (and I'm in relatively good shape!), and I will be joining in a few days... to do it all over again! 

I'm super excited and it's been all I can think about these past few days! I really need athletic tape though because one of my big toe developed a huge blister on the bottom I guess from the pivot while doing sweep kicks..

I'll keep everyone posted! 


Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## dubljay (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats on surviving your first class!  I do reccomend buying plenty of sports tape, it is a good item to keep stock on.  Have no fear the first class is the worst you'll face.  It's good to hear you found a good group to train with.  Keep up the hard work, and congrats on the first step on your MA journey.

-Josh


----------



## exile (Nov 12, 2006)

So Rybot, what's the art you're learning? (and don't say Noob-Fu!)


----------



## Rybot (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Exile,

Well, I'm in muay thai kickboxing, I'm not sure if there are 'factions' within the art itself. So far it has proved challenging and stimulating.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## exile (Nov 12, 2006)

Rybot said:


> Hi Exile,
> 
> Well, I'm in muay thai kickboxing, I'm not sure if there are 'factions' within the art itself. So far it has proved challenging and stimulating.
> 
> ...



I think you're lucky---Muay Thai doesn't seem to be quite so plagued by internal faction-fighting as a lot of other arts---diversity and experimentation with different lines of development are great, don't get me wrong---it's the _hostility_ among the `rival' camps which is unproductive. 

It's a great, demanding art---good luck with your training!


----------



## micah (Nov 13, 2006)

nice! how long was your first class?

mine will be this weekend, althuogh its a 'camp' 4 hours on sat and 4 on sun


----------



## Rybot (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Micah,

It was only one hour, but believe me, at the rate we were going, I was somewhat glad it was over 

It didn't help that I had forgotten my water bottle though... My shirt was drenched and I'm sure I was pretty dehydrated at the end of it. Anyhoo, tomorrow I'm going to join the club and do another class.

Good luck with  yours! 4 hours you say? Should be a good time!!

Ry


----------



## micah (Nov 13, 2006)

o man only an hour, well from the reading and research ive done, i believe it...i believe ours will incorporate some history of the art as well..but i am being told it will be very intense... im looking forward to it... i will let you know how mine goes as well!


----------



## Rybot (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice, I look forward to it 

I'm sure you'll get breaks in between if it's over an hour!! (I'm assuming because my class was ONLY an hour they kept the pace up). I'm happy for it though, because it keeps my heart up and I can develop my cardio some more.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll feel very satisfied when you're done this weekend about how much you learned and pushed yourself! Good luck!


----------



## Rybot (Nov 13, 2006)

P.S.

Took a look at your website man, that is some WICKED photography! Good stuff...


----------



## micah (Nov 20, 2006)

hey thanks!

took my training camp over the weekend, it was great. i love the whole style so far


----------



## Rybot (Nov 21, 2006)

Awesome stuff man, was it hardcore? I would love to do a training camp sometime, but as it is now, it's just class for twice a week (which is fine, I really do love it too)

It's the highlight of my week!


----------



## micah (Nov 21, 2006)

i love doing knuckle push ups on concrete floors HOLLA


----------



## Rybot (Nov 21, 2006)

haha, sarcasm noted... Can't say we do that sort of stuff, but then again it's not a camp. Do you take lessons in addition to the camp? I'm not really familiar with how camps work, how often they are and all that good stuff.


----------



## micah (Nov 22, 2006)

Rybot said:


> haha, sarcasm noted... Can't say we do that sort of stuff, but then again it's not a camp. Do you take lessons in addition to the camp? I'm not really familiar with how camps work, how often they are and all that good stuff.


 
well in my area, there isnt any authentic muay thai, so the most authentic, is in toronto , canada, about an hour 15 minutes away from here in buffalo, ny, so the Kru there held a camp at my place here, and then will do so once a month or once every 3 weeks, of intense training for 8 hours .. then in between i'll take a martial arts influenced boxing class, which is meant to work with the muay thai camps... it should work out well..


----------



## Rybot (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice! I live near Toronto, what's the place called? I'm about an hour or so away in Ontario.

are you training to compete at some point, or for other reasons? I'd really like to compete some day, but I guess that will come in time.


----------



## micah (Nov 22, 2006)

Rybot said:


> Nice! I live near Toronto, what's the place called? I'm about an hour or so away in Ontario.
> 
> are you training to compete at some point, or for other reasons? I'd really like to compete some day, but I guess that will come in time.


 
im training because i was inspired while in bangkok watching real fights, of course i was always interested in learning martial arts, but this felt like i had found the path i want to go on.....i dont think i would compete until i was trained for a few years first...not in my immediate sights, but thats def possible for sure... but i want to be mentally sound, spiritually (in the buddhist sense, that really interests me), of course physically,  and i love the use of other limbs instead of just fists, etc... a lot to it, ive done a lot of research on it and really glad i found out about this now...thats all i can say right now but theres much more to it then just learning to fight

my kru - www.krudar.com


----------

